# Build thread (stand and hood) (pics)



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

Got the tank right after Christmas. It is a 5' 120gallon high. First we built a frame out of 4x4s. In retrospect, 2x4s would have been sufficient. 4x4s seem like overkill. Better safe than sorry, I guess. 









Then we covered the frame with wainscot. All parts were sealed prior to assembly. For cabinet doors, we glued together precut wainscot pieces and then used the backside for a smooth look. Trim that looks like cabinet edges was purchased from Menards.










For a hood, we basically did the same thing. First a frame, then covered it with wainscot, and then finally the trim. 









My cat (Callie) checking it out before it is filled with water. I first used a layer of playsand and then a small sprinkling of Osmocote, and then ADA Amazonia Aquasoil. In retrospect, I would not do the osmocote, as I have battled high ammonia since the beginning. (I had water in it with no plants for 3 weeks and did daily water changes of >60% and still had ridiculous ammonia levels) I am still doing 3x per week water changes just to be safe. 









Freshly planted on 2/16/07. All of the plants came from freshwateraquariumplants.com. Don was great help to me, and I was really impressed with their quality. 









The tank on the right is my old 38g that is being replaced with this one.

Specs: Lighting: 250w 10000K MH. (I am saving for more light... hopefully in 2 weeks  )
Filtration: two Eheim 2217s
Pressurized CO2, DIY Reactor (from Rexx Grigg's site) on the output of one of the 2217s. 
Fertilizing: EI dosing for now. Eventually, I would like to tone it down a little so I don't have to change 60 gallons of water weekly. 
For a background I used a black garbage bag. It is obvious in the pics, but in person you can't hardly tell at all. I think sometime soon, however I will swap it out with something less wrinkly. It is nice that is is water resistant, though.

Current shots. It is looking better every day, but there is lots of changes I want to make... slowly. 
full tank:








right side:








leftside:









I am currently battling thread algae, and some GDA. It doesn't seem to be horriffic at this point, so it seems more like it is a symptom of the tank being new. Hopefully I can keep it limited. *fingers crossed*

The think I regret most in this is that I didn't splurge on the perfect piece of driftwood... a nice branchy one. I will do some searching this summer and hopefully find one, or resort to buying one.

Keep in mind, I am only a newbie at this point. I had plants in my 38 for a few years, but never had CO2 or dosed appropriately. I have lurked and learned a lot from everyone here... and I look forward to learning more!

Thank You!
Jennie


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

It's a beautiful stand. I've never seen or considered wainscot for a stand/hood. It's a perfect stand for california earthquake country 

If you want a less shiny black background, try black cloth or felt.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The stand and hood look great. The trim really makes it a classy piece of furniture without being too distracting. The tank is still the focus, but the hood and stand make a pleasing frame for it.

It seems like your off to a good start with your plants, everything is filling in nicely. (side note: I bet your cat was disappointed when you put water in her new deluxe litter box.)


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I am impressed with your woodworking skills! Your stand and hood are both sturdy and attractive. Nice!


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Are you sure that your cat isn't responsible for some of your ammonia problems haha


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

".....Are you sure that your cat isn't responsible for some of your ammonia problems haha...."

LOL.... I had the same thought 

Several times when getting ready to setup a NPT my cat has made a toilet out of my dirt bucket while I wasnt looking...LOL


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for your comments! It is only a start, and not quite the sleek look of the ADA show tanks, but I am very excited about it! I guess for me, it was important to fit into my living room. 

As far as the cat goes... as soon as she got in the tank she started digging... so out she came right away. AS is just about perfect size and shape for her, but a lot too expensive for kitty litter.  

I think black cloth is a better plan for a background. I will look into that. Thank You!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

unless you plan on changing the background colour, maybe consider painting it? i've done that with my tank, and it seems to be less reflective when taking pictures and when viewing the tank. it also seems to hide algae better.

btw: nice setup


----------

